# [H] Space Hulk 40k lots Rogue Trader Tanks [W] Tanks



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all a new list yea!!! and I am in Illinois


Have
Space Hulk 3rd Ed complete and new honestly played 1 time steelers on Sprue
Space hulk 2nd ed Missing termies
Rogue trader Land Raiders
Rogue trader Land Raider Spartans
Tons of NIB marins 
Ultra Marine Champions
2 new off sprue Marine Bikes
NIB drop Pod
NOS drop Pod
Custom built terrain
40k Imperial command bunger
40k Mini Fortress
40K Firebase
Fantasy Farmhouse
Fantasy Inn
Eldar Webway
Pro Painter

Want
Baal Predators
Razorbacks
MTG Plains Walkers


Battle Well 

Erik


----------

